# What should I do?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is a trick question.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

You should take the next flight back. Tomorrow the weather will be in the 20's in NY and the community needs you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


Go drink your beer next to that pond. Wait for the alligator to come attack. Throw your beer at the alligator then go do DD. Repeat FL man procedure.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Reward yourself after working.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

😂😂😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Had a


jaxbeachrides said:


> Go drink your beer next to that pond. Wait for the alligator to come attack. Throw your beer at the alligator then go do DD. Repeat FL man procedure.


Had a baby alligator in the backyard today. Mommas got to be nearby!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


Uberpeople pool party...


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Well seeing you are the most dedicated driver I know the answer is simple…

( Of course I am not dedicated so I would be sitting and drinking your beer…. )


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Had a
> 
> Had a baby alligator in the backyard today. Mommas got to be nearby!












Dont forget to use pbr or Busch light. Something classy. If it costs more than 1.25 a can you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Well I’m a bad Dasher and disappointed the Dashing community tonight. Still going strong.

Another couple beers and it turns into a “bathing suits optional” party!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I smell a contract violation.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I was on a man made lake no pool. Stay in Florida 1 full week. I was in wpb. Wheres this at what area. Chilly east coast today and for a few more. I have 1 home still thier rented out full time. I dont miss the summers. But with all the big city crime. I do miss Florida. The sheriff's dont put up with any shit. Beer at publix . 7/11 the best fishing..


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


I think you should Dash.....in a Speedo!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Uberpeople pool party...


Uberpool people to parties...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Had a
> 
> Had a baby alligator in the backyard today. Mommas got to be nearby!


The Young ones are TENDER !
















COOK THAT BIG LIZARD !

FREE FOOD !

BEAT INFLATION !


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Your asking pool side to go DD or stay home?



When you should be asking what FROM DD can i get delivered.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

What you should do is get your ass back to NY and fullfil your obligations as an IC, and as a member of the Doordash Board of Directors!!!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> 😂😂😂


lol. $1.57 with your name on it!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> lol. $1.57 with your name on it!


Sounds about right. 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


I spent yesterday on Lake Shasta.
A little bit cool in the mid 60's, but a beautiful day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I spent yesterday in a Wawa parking lot, looking at a pine tree and thinking about choices I’ve made. Fun stuff!


----------



## mdorfmeier (10 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


Watch out for gators in that retention pond..


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


Why on earth would you ever ruin a Saturday night while on vacation driving like a slave for UBER for a few pennies? Seriously are you trying to enjoy yourself or what.


----------



## Kable (Oct 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I’m at my Florida home for a couple days. Sunday night’s usually a good night for delivery but I’m thinking about just sitting by the pool having a couple beers. Should I do DD or just stay by the pool drinking?
> 
> View attachment 650366


Say I want to show off without saying I want to show off.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

laser1 said:


> Why on earth would you ever ruin a Saturday night while on vacation driving like a slave for UBER for a few pennies? Seriously are you trying to enjoy yourself or what.


Seamus is in to self abuse.
It's his thing.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stay at the pool as long as you can. Beer is always the correct answer. Remember I’m from the land of cows, cheese and alcoholics. 

You could convert your pool as I’m doing this summer.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Stay at the pool as long as you can. Beer is always the correct answer. Remember I’m from the land of cows, cheese and alcoholics.
> 
> You could convert your pool as I’m doing this summer.
> View attachment 650936


You guys be careful is she has a pool party 
and invites you over.
she is quite the practical joker and that 
almost looks like it could be something else 😳


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Do I need to wear a bathing suit?


----------

